# Belgian Glenn Valentin climbed the Tourmalet pass on a jumping ball (space hopper).



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)

Belgian physiotherapist Glenn Valentin climbed the Col du Tourmalet in a jumping ball. 
The 18 kilometers were covered in just over 11 hours.


> The challenge was taken up yesterday, with total success.
> “It’s the first time I do it and it’s very hard but I think I can do it”, he explained to South West before departure.
> “My pace is about one and a half kilometers per hour. It pulls in the legs and buttocks, I also have a little sore wrist and it takes mental energy”, he specifies then.
> It will finally take almost 11 hours to climb this pass.


Source:


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 23, 2020)

Heh...I watched the (Belgian) news yesterday. Nearly half an hour of how people must maintain social distancing and/or refused to do it. This piece wasn't even an item (and I have no idea who Glenn Valentin is).

So...nice piece of trivia, I'll give you that. But it's not exactly relevant.


----------

